# Wow, people are stupid.



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

The other day I was at Clendening throwing my net for shad to go catfishing. On one cast I caught about 3 white bass, an older man came over and told me that about a month before he and 3 others had caught 320 lbs of them along 799. They kept them all. He also informed me that they hadn't caught that many in years. I told him it's now possible he wont' catch them that well for a few more years, he stood there looking puzzled. It reminded me of about 6 years ago at Pike Island Dam on the Ohio River in May, that year the pier was full for about 2 weeks with people catching crappie. 40 gallon coolers filled. I remember the men telling me, I got 250, I got 100 yesterday and a 100 today already, I took so many last week I didn't have room in my freezer. About 2 years after that I went back in May and everyone told me the crappie were mysteriously gone. I wonder what any one person needs with 300 lbs of fish, or 200 crappie or whatever. I'm not impressed with stupidity, anymore when I go fishing I run into a lot of un-impressive people.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I think you are right that it is sometimes stupidity or ignorance that causes people to do that sort of thing but I don't think that is always the case. I think some folks just have a total disrespect for nature and keeping it going. I mean I can't believe that folks are so ignorant to not realize that if you are taking fish in those that there will be no impact.

I also wonder if folks actually clean 300# of fish or do they get tired of it and throw a bunch of it away after a while?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm with you bkr - who the heck cleans 300-500 fish? Even with an electric much over 40 would be too much for me. 
I've seen the same thing @ Indian Lake during the early 90's when the white bass would run. You would sometime catch 2 on 1 cast; one on each jig. People were filling huge coolers and even saw a couple families with 55 gallon drums!!

I figure a bunch of those fish become fertilizer!


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

well put... i think what it comes down to is that people want to show off thier catch bc they dont fish a lot... those fish likey die for no reason... they just want a big cooler full of fish....its unfortunate, but luckily there are just as many people who respect the water systems to control it.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I too agree with your observation about some folks. I could say so much but I'll just leave it at that so as to not offend anyone. Unfortunately, there are way too many people ignorant about conservation and being good stewards of our resources.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

not looking for a war here, but in all things considering...some may think of me and my family as those who have total disrepect for the fishing resources when we take hundreds of whitebass each year from C.J. Brown... this is not the case... we never waste our catch, we always donate it to a good cause (community fish fry), or use it ourselves... this has been brought up on several occasions before on here, but to me...taking 100-200 fish on a daily basis, when conditions* are right, isnt necessarily a bad thing, taking that many fish to just show them off, have a "story" to tell, or just let them die and throw them away is definitely a problem...stupidity has nothing on that...pure ignorance...and yes cleaning that may fish can become quite cumbersome, but its well worth it when you kickin' bad feasting on some fresh fried fish with some friends, nothing like it.

* meaning when the fish are spawning and the number of them is outrageous...anyone who knows the buck creek area knows that the WB population is out of control and the rangers tell you, even though it may not be right, to throw them away or on the bank to die if you dont wont them...total BS if you know what I mean


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

There are a certain few guys at a lake in northeast ohio that fish a causeway area at night. They hang lanterns off the bridge late at night, which draws the baitfish in, and then of course the crappie and white bass follow. First, there are signs posted that there is no fishing off the birdge, and they still do it. Second, i can't help but shake my head when they say, "yeah, every year it gets worse out here, i only got 50 last night!"

These guys fish the bridge like this 3-5 times a week, and keep EVERYTHING they catch. They also will drop their lanterns right on top of your spot if your fishing in total darkness, like me, for cats (which has led to some heated situations, and almost to a fight on a few occasions).

I guess what i am adding is, like fishnasty said, i'm not impressed with stupidity either, nor am i impressed with people who are inconsiderate of other fisherman, their natural resources(conserving them), or the laws.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I guess post #6 just verify's that post # 1 is correct....


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Well like I have said before and I shall say again...if only people knew the principles of the situation before they opened their mouth and inserted their foot (post # 8) things would move along alot more smoothly, dont know if anyone has a problem with me, but if you would like to talk more about it pm me... but i guess to some, when the dnr reaches out to its anglers in hope of helping out conservation of one species of fish (walleye) by reducing numbers of another species (whitebass), it just doesnt matter to narrow minded folk...they just consider you ignorant or disrespectful to the resources


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I have also seen what FishNasty was talking about at Pike Island. I have seen it for white bass and crappie. In that area there is no creel limit for either except you cant keep more than 4 white bass, hybrids, etc. over 15". The OR is a huge body of water but I have seen years where 1,000s of white bass have been taken during their spawning run only to have the next few years be horrible. I have seen people put every white bass and crappie they catch into a bucket or cooler, no matter if it was 4" or 14". 

You wanna keep some fish, I have no problem with that. Keeping 100's of fish each trip is being a little bit of a gluton. If your keeping fish for a fish fry, I can understand that too and your probably not keeping those 4" fish but we all know those 4" fish aren't worth a damn for the people keeping them. Thats what leads me to believe some people just keep everything to go home and say "look what I caught today". Its the same principle as the guy who carries around a 50lb flathead to show everyone only to have it die on him and then throw it in the weeds. I have seen too many stupid people on the water to persuade me any other way. A few may do it the right way but too many do it the wrong way.

Jake


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I can't believe people would take "anything" from the Ohio river (Pike Island)for table fare. I find it hard to believe people that take 100's of fish actually clean them all. I caught 18 one time and thought I'd never get done cleaning them.
As far as white bass in general, they're gluttons and can quickly deplete any body of water of other game fish hatch in short order.
I'm just against people catching and throwing them away to rot.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i dont think anyone is gonna deplete the white bass populations around here locally but i also highly doubt that anyone actually cleans 100+ fish !!  wasting any fish really ticks me off !!


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

all the fish we keep are never wasted... they are always filleted and frozen in wait for a rainy day... we come from a long line of kentuckians..."take what you want, but eat what you take" and "waste not, want not" are both motos we follow...we take hundreds of WB every year, and though it is a pain staking task of cleaning them all, not a one is ever wasted.....


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

Flathead King, clearly you are right and I am wrong. If left unchecked all freshwater systems in Ohio would be overrun with whitebass. If it wasn't for you and your kind saving the rest of us from what surely would be the end of all gamefish (except white bass). I appreciate that you and your buddies were wise enough to calculate on a biological basis what an appropriate number of fish would be for the body of water you fish, and then acted accordingly. I believe that everyone should consider taking 100 fish an outing. That way we could avoid the impending white bass disaster, I've heard that the buck creek area you fish would have already been doomed had it not been for your wise stewardship. Perhaps, as you suggested elsewhere on these boards, you could wisely transport some flatheads from your paylakes to overrun white bass areas. 
It is my opinion that the smallmouth population in my area is, as you put it, outrageous, therefore I will throw every one I catch on the bank. It is up to educated individuals like you and me to make these decisions. Good luck brother, next year try to get over a 1000 white bass.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

here is a prime example...and definitely not looking for an all out brawl here because like i have already said...this topic has been hashed out before on several occassions...but the picture below is of just a little over 400 fish after we gave numberous fish away to relatives and neighbors, taken from buck creek during the WB spawn...now there is no need to raise fists and say that I am going to deplete the WB population because C.J. Brwon reservoir is over populated with them... this picture has brothers and sisters from the past 12-14 years that are very similar to it...and every year the WB population is still just as strong and over growing just as the years pasted, thats why the dnr here at buck creek state park tells anglers to throw the WB you catch on the bank to die, in the trash , keep them or give them away, anything but throw them back in the lake...now that coming from a fishery biologist and rangers isnt too conservation friendly for the species, so instead of seeing the fish go to waste, we keep and clean all we catch so as to help reduce their number in the lake so a "balance" can be kept; therefore, helping the walleye population out... and yes all these fish were cleaned and some of the fillets were donated to a church based community fish fry which helped raise money for a missionary


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

FISHNASTY said:


> It is my opinion that the smallmouth population in my area is, as you put it, outrageous, therefore I will throw every one I catch on the bank. It is up to educated individuals like you and me to make these decisions. Good luck brother, next year try to get over a 1000 white bass.


Hey thanks for your concern and sarcasm here...to be exact...i think WB total this year between 4 of us was close to 1300...not too shabby, huh? shooting for 2000 next year...but as for your smallmouth problem...shoot me a line, maybe I can come out there and help ya single-handedly wipe out another impending disaster...what do ya say, brotha?


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Nasty, I remember you talking about killing gar for no useful reason years ago. It appears you have learned about conservation. So will Flathead King, in time. Especially reading logical posts on fishing boards like this.

P.S.
Nasty and Flathead King,
You guys make a cute couple. I wish you the best.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

relieving lake erie of considerable numbers of white bass is def. a good thing but on inland areas such as buck ck, you need to consider the others that fish it....and not in feeding the kids in the hood or your church group. that's why grocery stores have a fish/meat section!

i can guarentee that a park/wildlife/watercraft officer would never tell you to dispose fish on the bank (ie:litter) 

common sense (selective harvest) will come in time


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I cleaned 120 yellow perch by myself several times last year from Lake Erie. I'm down to two bags (meals) and waiting for the fall.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

NewbreedFishing said:


> buck ck, you need to consider the others that fish it....and not in feeding the kids in the hood or your church group. that's why grocery stores have a fish/meat section!


The Lord giveth and the Lord taketh...why not help out on my part...and when considering the "other anglers" ask them why taking 200-300 a night is bad...I'm not the only one who eats fish around my neck of the woods, maybe you should consider coming out here to buck ck and check it out for yourself...i'll shoot ya a pm next may when the spawn is in full swing, then maybe you will understand



NewbreedFishing said:


> i can guarentee that a park/wildlife/watercraft officer would never tell you to dispose fish on the bank


if you dont believe me...look up mr. byron rice's number and ask him what he went around telling people for the last several years...its a pure shame


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

NewbreedFishing said:


> i can guarentee that a park/wildlife/watercraft officer would never tell you to dispose fish on the bank (ie:litter)


Not true, I had an odnr officer tell me to throw suckers if I catch them in the woods to feed the *****.
I did not do that of course.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys, we don't need to be taking pot shots at each other in here. We need to respect each person's opinion.

While I initially stated that it seems outrageous for anyone to take that large of a number of fish. However, I don't fish areas that have the numbers of WB that some people do and there are obviously huge populations still, despite what some here have suggested that would happen. The ODNR does not put limits on the white bass and knowing the vulnerability of the WB during their spawn to be caught, if it were an issue to ruin the number perhaps it would have already happened.

I commend Flathead King for standing up for what he believes is right. I know I would not want to be the one cleaning that many fish but if someone is truly doing so then I don't have a problem with it so long as the resource is not being depleted which it does not appear to be the case.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

liquidsoap said:


> Not true, I had an odnr officer tell me to throw suckers if I catch them in the woods to feed the *****.
> I did not do that of course.


Hey I'll be setting up a sucker drop off box out by my house you can just leave as many as you want...lol  , man i'd be keeping 'em, big cat bait


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

You all could be like me. I can't get enough time on the water to catch 100 fish. I could, but I would be homeless as the wife would change the locks!!!

My $.02, if overfishing a species on a body of water becomes a problem, we can complain to wildlife and hope they put a limit on it. If they don't it is not illegal to take what you want. Maybe immoral by some of our standards, but not illegal. Until then, we can frown upon it, but,...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wannabitawerm said:


> You all could be like me. I can't get enough time on the water to catch 100 fish. I could, but I would be homeless as the wife would change the locks!!!
> 
> My $.02, if overfishing a species on a body of water becomes a problem, we can complain to wildlife and hope they put a limit on it. If they don't it is not illegal to take what you want. Maybe immoral by some of our standards, but not illegal. Until then, we can frown upon it, but,...


Well said!!!!


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Wannabitawerm said:


> You all could be like me. I can't get enough time on the water to catch 100 fish. I could, but I would be homeless as the wife would change the locks!!!
> 
> My $.02, if overfishing a species on a body of water becomes a problem, we can complain to wildlife and hope they put a limit on it. If they don't it is not illegal to take what you want. Maybe immoral by some of our standards, but not illegal. Until then, we can frown upon it, but,...


Agreed.
Well said and to the point.


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

Dave_E, 
I made a lot of post on boards in fun, not realizing that some members aren't the brightest and take things literally. I do not promote and never have killing gar for no reason. I actually like gar. I may have promoted a carp kill once but can't remember. Flathead King, I like the picture, it reminds me of a joke that goes something like this, "you might be a ******* if....". As for the guy who said we should respect each others opinion, that's another post I could start about what's wrong with America. In my world there is right and wrong, and just because you have an opinion doesn't make you right. I've been wrong many times, I'm real happy that people who "didn't respect my opinion" set me straight. 
Back to the topic on hand, conservation is a good thing, cleaning out spawning fish isn't too bright. 
As for Flathead King, first of all I'm not sure who named him king of flatheads, maybe Flathead Township Trustee would be a more fitting title. Cause I've never seen him win a tournament or post that he has ever caught an adult flathead. And if I know catfisherman, and he may one day be one, he's not too offended by my little jabs, once he has a few hours to figure them out he likes to jab back. I doubt he's crying, probably laughing. 
I mean c'mon, this isn't a trout fishing board.


----------



## Chemlab187 (Apr 29, 2007)

FISHNASTY said:


> Edited out by BKR43050


Personal attacks should receive an insta-perma-BAN... I couldn't find the "notify moderator" button for this post.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

no need for the button.i have one of my own 
though some of the remarks made are not necessary,they don't warrant banning.but the direction that this thread has taken tells me it's about time to use that button.


----------

